# Help Andy at Swift



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Help Andy NO HEATER on our first outing this year and no gas is getting through ive changed the bottle and tried pushing the green button on the valve all to no avail we are in our 09 kontiki 669 and are freezing what else can i do to get the heating on gas as elec is not coping ,sheWMBO is refusing to get out of bed hoping you can help Colin G


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Have you tried the push button on the regulator and the one on the hose,

Have you got gas to the cooker?


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry to state the obvious, but you sometimes miss these things!

Is your bottle turned on fully? 
Has it got gas in it (crack the valve with no pipe on just a little to make sure)?
Are all your shut off valves in the van open?
As has been said, do you have gas at the cooker?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Colin,

What gas are you using ??

Steve


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

you also need to see if your fridge will run on gas, the little blue indicator will flash if its not lighting on gas.

These suggestions should help identify the problem area
Please accept my apologies if you are aware of these things already.

regards

John

pm me if you want to discuss it and I will give you a contact number and assist you if I am able.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If you have butane it is probably too cold for it to work.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

As sideways has said there are two buttons to press, the green one and the one on the regulator.
Is your cooker working??

Pete


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Colin,

First place to call is your supplying dealer, if no joy your welcome to phone Glenn or Ian and they will be happy to go through it with you.

Peter


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks to all for replies yes i have changed the bottle for another full one, im using red propane gas , valves in van are on, no gas to cooker etc i suspect it is the regulator but it is a new type to me ,, motorhomer for 29years so done all the usual suspects but i know we live and learn so open to ideas Colin


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

TWO buttons please explain could only see one green one last nlght in dark now rain has stoppedl will have another look sorry its taking so long to reply but using phone thanks all Colin


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

There is a button on the regulator that u have to press in, look up Truma secumotion.
It is a sivler button and it is underneath the regulator body, press it for 3 seconds.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

There are two green buttons,press the one nearest to the gas bottle first, then follow the hose up,you will see another green button,then press that one ,2 seconds each.

Les


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Not all Motorhomes have the FULL secumotion system...

... some only have the regulator...


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi GTS1 / Colin

All the information provided is worth checking however if this does not resolve the problem there is a chance that the regulator may have failed therefore would need looking at. 

The instructions for this type of regulator and its related hose are quite specific and if you would like to PM me an email address I will email you these instructions.

thanks

Dave


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks like I don't have the FULL secumotion system . Back home now after two FREEZING days away. Poor show for £60K+ motorhome Brrrrrrrr :x


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

GTS1 said:


> Looks like I don't have the FULL secumotion system . Back home now after two FREEZING days away. Poor show for £60K+ motorhome Brrrrrrrr :x


Barry,

You do have the full Secumotion System. Swift install it in all Kon tikki's, Voyager's, Ballero's and I believe it is now being installed in the Sundance. It may look slightly different than the picture as Swift install the regulator on the top of the gas locker

Stewart


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

My regulator is fitted inside the gas locker on the back wall at the top between the gas bottles but does not have the second push button mentioned on the hose if this consitutes the FULL secumotion system then I have it . Whatever I have it doesn't allow the gas to pass through so I suspect that it is faulty. Gas is definatley going to the unit. Regards Colin


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Sounds like your regulators away Colin. At least you know Swift will do all they can to put it right. Contact your dealer.

Hope you get it sorted soon. Too cold for no heating :lol:


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

No worries there Stewart, Had one of the first 669's and found swift to be fantastic with their back up, a few of our observations were carried through to the new model ( well we like to think that) one of the reasons we purchased the new low line was our experence of swift care and the fact that they respond so well to forums like this one I think they watch 8 others as well, other manufacturers could learn a lot from them (enough praise do think thats worth a new regulator Ha Ha Ha)  Regards Colin.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

We had the exact same problem after buying an 08 motorhome privately 

The gas was working when we demonstrated the van at the sellers house - 200 miles later it stopped - posted a similar post to yours and tried all the tricks - turned out to be a faulty regulator

The guy who we found to replace it says it can happen at any time and is quite common :-(


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

It seems my van should have had the secumotion system fitted from new,, I have been promised a call from customer care ... last week .... still waiting , will let you know how things progress. :!:


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

GTS1 said:


> My regulator is fitted inside the gas locker on the back wall at the top between the gas bottles but does not have the second push button mentioned on the hose if this consitutes the FULL secumotion system then I have it . Whatever I have it doesn't allow the gas to pass through so I suspect that it is faulty. Gas is definatley going to the unit. Regards Colin


Hmm sometimes a post can confuse and not help  There is only one push button on the hose, the other button is on the regulator.
The button on the hose is designed to detect a hose failure. The one on the regulator protects the rest.


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Understood Pete ..sometimes it pays to read your posts before sending just to see if they make sense something I will remember  ..


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Pretty good case for Gaslow then!!


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Got email today Tuesday asking for address to send full secumotion system.. let you know,,, Colin


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

New parts arrived from Swift , THANK YOU !  will get them fitted asap ,, have been thinking about gaslow conversion. Can it be used with the secumotion system I now have ??


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi GTS1,

That’s great news, and once again, sorry for the initial confusion.

Ash


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello GTS1!

You said: _*gaslow conversion. Can it be used with the secumotion system I now have ??*_

I think you'll find that the secumotion system relies on the ability of a RUBBER hose to snap, at which point the flow of gas from a cylinder is stemmed by the secumotion.

This would only work with Gaslow if a RUBBER hose connected the cylinder to the regulator. However, one of the benefits of Gaslow is the 'non-gunge' stainless steel hoses. In the event of a serious smash, these S/S hoses would NOT snap.

So, it seems that you pay your money and take your choice... either secumotion with a snappable rubber hose and gunge...

...OR... no secumotion but stronger S/S hoses and no gungeing of regulators. :? :roll: :wink:


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

So let me see if I've got this right , you say that the "gunge" is causing the regulators to fail.. and the "gunge" is coming from the rubber connecting hose,, 
But I've used motorhomes since 1981 (a bedford Autohome) and on all the vans I've had a rubber hose and not one regulator has failed in that time.. 
Truma are a gas equipment supplier and i would have thought well into gas technoligy surely if this is the case then a simple changeable gauze filter or similar could be fitted in line and they would have sussed that by now. or is it that their new regulators are detecting particulates that the older regulators just let through, and are too good for their own good. Ahh such is progress. Colin.

Ps in the old days we would stick a piece of nylon stocking in the pipe with three match sticks (burnt of course) and a piece of chewing gum that would sort it !!! :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Colin,

We have Aldi central heating in our new MH and we are delighted with this system and we are finding it works perfectly on it's electric only setting too! Therefore, if our gas fails for any reason, we know the electric only setting will be more than adequate to keep us all warm and cosy when the weather outside is cold and nasty! 

In our previous motirhome; an Auto Trail Cheyenne, we had Truma blown air heating and much to our annoyance, we could never get the temp in the MH right; it was either too hot or too cold!  We couldn't ever use the heating on the electric only setting, as that setting was a total waste of time, and unless we switched it over to work on the gas setting, we just could not keep our Auto Trail warm! We thought our heating system must be faulty or something but all investigations carried out by our dealer discovered nothing amiss! In the end our solution was to purchase a small electric fan heater, which meant we could at least save on gas when we were hooked up and solved the problem of suffering from 'hypothermia' if the blown air heating ever stopped working for any reason, which sadly it did on 2 occasions! 

My advice; once you have got your gas problem fixed, would be to purchase a small and compact electric heater of some kind and then, whenever you are on hook up or if your gas heating fails again for any reason, you would at least have an efficient back up means of heating your van during cold spells!

Good luck.

Sue


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

There have been lots of threads on gas regulator failure.

It happened to us on a 6 month old van about a year ago on the first evening of a 10 day trip. The only local supplier we could find was a caravan dealer who only had the non- Secumotion version in stock. We opted for that and it's been fine ever since but I cross my fingers every time I switch the gas on.

From what I've read I understand that it's not gunge from the hoses that's the problem (therefore Gaslow steel hoses make no difference) but gunge in the actual gas. Apparently the problem only started happening about 2 to 3 years ago when propane started coming into the country from Russia via pipeline. 

I don't know whether it's because it's not being purified enough at source or whatever but it's something the industry (van makers, reg. makers, gas suppliers and dealers) are well aware of but none of them appear willing to do anything about it. Maybe that's because it requires investment by the gas suppliers in cleaning kit and in the meantime reg. makers and dealers have a nice sideline selling replacements where historically there were very few sold. 

Incidentally we never used our gas heating whilst in motion and have found the cab heater more than up to the job of keeping the whole van warm whilst travelling, so no real need for Secumotion in a 6m van. However I guess with the likes of a 669 etc there's a bigger volume of space to heat and you might want to use it. Having said that the travel seats are usually all up front, even on the big boys so there's really little need providing the cab heater is nice and efficient.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

The secumotion system works fine with a Gaslow system, the stainless steel hoses replace the rubber one with the auto cutoff as these stainless steel ones don't rupture. The regulator cuts off if there is a failure in the low pressure side.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

pete4x4 said:


> The secumotion system works fine with a Gaslow system, the stainless steel hoses replace the rubber one with the auto cutoff as these stainless steel ones don't rupture. The regulator cuts off if there is a failure in the low pressure side.


I guess it depends how much of a Gaslow system you have installed.

If you just replace the hoses with steel then you're still using gas from proprietary branded cylinders that might have gunge in. If you have Gaslow refillable cylinders fitted then you're filling them yourself from s/stn pumps and maybe the gas from there is cleaner. Then again if you opt for the Gaslow cylinders you really don't need their steel hoses except on a belt and braces basis.


----------



## Brymars (May 1, 2005)

*No gas to heater!*

Hi, I had the same problem with my Autocruise Stargazer, Unfortunately now made by Swift, It was a faulty regulator and was changed under warranty. A common fault, according to my dealer!!


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you Swift ---  parts arrived and now fitted all in time for our trip to europe tomorrow. going to try and get in to Oberammague then on to Italy and back through La Belle France. Thanks again Andy and the team. Glad I bought a second Swift


----------

